

FarmVillains - teej
http://www.sfweekly.com/2010-09-08/news/farmvillains/

======
brianbreslin
They have a distinct advantage in being able to test/modify/adapt their games
faster than everyone else, because they have 700 employees & a huge warchest
of cash.

It is unfortunate that copyright protection doesn't kick in till much later
(according to the article) in a game's play. Can't say the world is much
better off with a bunch of farming simulating games.

~~~
thwarted
_Can't say the world is much better off with a bunch of farming simulating
games._

I like to think that it's either preparing people for a coming apocalypse
where we'll all have to do our own agriculture or someone is searching for the
ultimate farmer that will save humanity (a la The Last Starfighter), so maybe
we're getting _some_ use out of it.

~~~
brianbreslin
unfortunately people won't actually know how to plant stuff, and will expect
their watermelons to grow in 36 hours.

------
joshu
The time mechanic mentioned has been in plenty of other games for years now.

